# Which game is better: Mafia or Max Payne?



## vaibhavtek (Jan 11, 2008)

*Maxpayne Vs Mafia*

Mafia
Maxpayne

Which is better..???


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: ===>Which game is better<===*

Well i like both in terms of Gameplay, Story n Sound. Both r good


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: ===>Which game is better<===*

375 posts and you still don't know how to title your thread?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: ===>Which game is better<===*

i want only one as i will curently buy only 1.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2008)

*mafia*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

Get MaxPayne 2 dude. nyways why do ya want such outdated games?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 11, 2008)

Max Payne 2 in terms of Emotional story..(Its better)...

By The Way "Total Overdose" provide better gameplay then any of these two.. (Its more GTA Like but have effets like that of Max Payne.)

(Offtopic : and this becomes my 700th post... (7 is lucky being my birth date. hehe))


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

congo QM for 700

And yes, Total Overdose was a fun to play. The slow-mo moves was g8r, even if after a while u feel that its overdone with slow-mo. Anyway it was a gr8 game with a very light gfx engine. Every IGP cud handle it, even 845 one at high details.


----------



## Who (Jan 11, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Get MaxPayne 2 dude. nyways why do ya want such outdated games?



Classic games are never outdated , as for your question each game is unique in there own way so you should try get two them , if you still have to pick one i would say mafia as it has a very good story.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 11, 2008)

Noooo....Two of my fav. games pitted against each other.??God,why do you let so much injustice prevail on this planet.????  .

Anyway, max payne is a TPS game,besides the story [which is awesome BTW], there isn't really much difference you will get if you are an FPS gamer.Bullet time is cool.But buying the enire game just for it just isn't worth it.....unless you arrange for other means. 
Mafia is shooting, racing, chasing, all put in one game like GTA,the difference being it has got a story too.Besides Mafia will run even on a PC that won't be able to run Max Payne 2.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2008)

smit said:


> Classic games are never outdated , as for your question each game is unique in there own way so you should try get two them , if you still have to pick one i would say mafia as it has a very good story.



Yeah each episode is unique and innovative unlike max payne which gets repetitive after few levels (bullet time is nice to see but then it feels hollow against the realistic concept of Mafia).

And yeah anyday Mafia is better than GTA and its clones  (feels like Disney land to play with)



shady_inc said:


> Noooo....Two of my fav. games pitted against each other.??God,why do you let so much injustice prevail on this planet.????  .
> 
> Anyway, max payne is a FPS game,besides the story [which is awesome BTW], there isn't really much difference you will get if you are an FPS gamer.Bullet time is cool.But buying the enire game just for it just isn't worth it.....unless you arrange for other means.
> Mafia is shooting, racing, chasing, all put in one game like GTA,the difference being it has got a story too.Besides Mafia will run even on a PC that won't be able to run Max Payne 2.


Max payne is a TPS


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 11, 2008)

@shady:max payne is Third person shooter not FPS.

Well I liked them both but max payne wins in gameplay department,the bullet time is just awesome.Its fun to play.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 11, 2008)

Oops..my bad.Corrected.But the focus still remains solely on shooting.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 11, 2008)

max Payne


----------



## mudsir (Jan 11, 2008)

Max Payne 2


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

Max Payne 1 and 2


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 12, 2008)

I think there are more supporter of MaxPayne then Mafia.
Then Which Part I should Buy:-
Maxpayne 1
Maxpayne 2

Plz help.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 12, 2008)

both 

dont go for MP2 if you havent played MP1 yet.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 12, 2008)

get both  yes both are really worthy to be purchased 
But i suggest u start with MP1.... MP2 is outstanding though u have to play MP1 to get understanding of how MP is..............


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 12, 2008)

Go and play Max 1&2 awesome  story & game Play



s18000rpm said:


> dont go for MP2 if you havent played MP1 yet.


+1


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 12, 2008)

1up for mafia. much better story line. in max payne only time slow and shoot and some comics.

besides it is like asking which is better Godfather or Matrix!!! LOL they r not in the same class


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 12, 2008)

Total Overdose was rated only 6.7 by gamespot


----------



## Indyan (Jan 12, 2008)

Max Payne is story based. You shouldnt play MP2 without playing MP1.
Mp2 does have an recap (yup.. a game with a recap!), but thats way too breezy
And yeah MP is better than GF.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks buddies who ever had replied, so i am going with Maxpayne 1 and after compliting it I will go for Maxpayne 2.

Thanks for suggestion.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------

